# Filter Problem



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Wensday I saw some green particles come out of the nozzle they were really small they made a small cloud coming out. Yesterday I desided to check the filter (Fluval Casnister MSF 304) and see what was the problem. I opened it up an notice that on the bottom there is alot of carbon particles sitting on the bottom of the filter, is this something to worry about? Also I check the ceramic thingies and they had some green looking stuff attached to it. I left everything like it was and put everything together. Well as soon as I plug the filter in the same stuff started to come out but this time it was continuously . As soon as the stuff came out the fish started to eat it. Should I take it apart again and rinse it off or leave it like it is? Right now the water is cloudy from all of the mess coming out of the nozzle. What can I do? 

I tested the water and its ammonia free. (Today I will be going to the store to buy my master kit)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Remove the carbon. Clean the filter. Take out and torn filter bags in it. Start it up again.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Woops I forgot to add that it was not carbon after all it was the sand. I had forgotten that I had black sand. It appears that a little of the sand got sucked up but not much. 

What should I replace the carbon with?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

i use polyfil. you could add another sponge or something. i use a sponge over my intakes to keep the sand out.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Well turns out it was not the sand but all of the build up. I cleaned it an remove the carbon cuz thats where most of the gunck was at. I am going to try some other filter media though but I don't know what, any suggestions?


----------

